# Mechanic for '68 GTO



## rhester (Aug 7, 2012)

Need a referral for good mechanic for '68 GTO convertible.
Oil leak, convertible top and windows not working, tune up, etc.
Thanks


----------



## rhester (Aug 7, 2012)

*'68 gto*

Sorry, need mechanic in Austin, TX


----------

